# Mickacoo pigeon and dove rescue



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

I have constantly seen birds for adoption from this organization and I wonder are there any other organizations like this closer to michigan. I am looking for a hen, and if flightless that is ok too for my bird Friend. The problem is they do not ship and only adopt in person. is anyone aware of other organizations like this. it is a shame they have all these birds looking for homes and people like me in michigan looking for birds and can not find shelter birds to adopt.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

KO Loft said:


> I have constantly seen birds for adoption from this organization and I wonder are there any other organizations like this closer to michigan. I am looking for a hen, and if flightless that is ok too for my bird Friend. The problem is they do not ship and only adopt in person. is anyone aware of other organizations like this. it is a shame they have all these birds looking for homes and people like me in michigan looking for birds and can not find shelter birds to adopt.


I thought Mickacoo shipped. Other members here have gotten birds from them..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mickacoo DOES SHIP!!!!! Their sister organization, MickaBOO does NOT ship because they handle parrots and such. They DO ship the pigeons! Just contact Elizabeth.

[email protected]


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

i sent them an email and they said no they do not ship LOL. now i am wondering lol. i have room for a bird lol thank you guys


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe not right now as it is still hot over there and many places throughout the US. There was actually a ban on shipping live birds out that way for a while until it cooled off. They don't ship doves due to them being smaller and more fragile, and the fact they are easier to find homes for out there. But pigeons they do ship. Maybe once it cools off.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Im also looking into adopting from mikacoo  they seem like a good organization. Im waiting on a reply for an injured bird called "frightful". Hes beautiful!

Good luck finding a new feather friend


----------

